# Defy SL 0 For Sale "Paid Spam"



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

*Defy SL 0 NEW PRICE "Paid Spam"*

It's in the RBR classifieds. $4800.00

2012 Giant Defy SL 0, Full Dura Ace, Compact crank 172.5, Airone saddle(never used), giant connect carbon bars (never used), you can go to the Giant site to get all the details about the bike. The steerer tube has not been cut. The ISP was barely cut, I have the saddle height at 783mm so there is still plenty of adjustment there. The bike has been ridden for 15 hours. 

The frame is a M/L, I'm six foot. I will consider selling the frameset, which would include the carbon stem and fork as well as the extra isp head piece. 

if any interest you may contact me at [email protected]. thanks, will

seel pics in my other thread. thanks.


----------

